# We had excitement in the neighborhood today.



## Farmer Kitty

One of the "neighbors" decide to burn her rubish this afternoon. We are not allowed to burn until evening plus it was windy. She was also burning in a pile right next to the woods. The fire got away from her. It was blowing away from us but, the DNR plane that flies over the fires and monitors them crashed on it's 4th path around. The pilot died. I called the TV station and they already new about it but, wanted to know how close I was to it. When I told them about 3/4 mile they asked if I could take pics from however close I was allowed to get and send them in. I wasn't able to see the plane as the field has a small hill in it and the darn hill was in the way. They have them on their web page with my name. I'll post them below as they are small on their page plus, I prefer not to connect names. 

These are taken from the corner they had the road blocked off at.










These are taken from the side road across the field that the plane is down in.













Their crew arrived last night and did their footage/pics and interviews. They have replaced my pics with theirs so if you would like to read the story here is the link: http://www.weau.com/news/headlines/42694212.html


----------



## Thewife

That's sad.

We get a lot of low flying planes and the military flying over us, sometimes it looks like they just ain't gonna make it over the hills.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Scary! It was bad enough with a fire 3 miles away from us, 3/4 mile away is to close! I'm afraid of fire even! I hope to go to the mill with DF tomorrow, maybe I'll get to see how bad it was!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> That's sad.
> 
> We get a lot of low flying planes and the military flying over us, sometimes it looks like they just ain't gonna make it over the hills.


We have a bombing range not far from here and have a lot of low flying planes too. I've been in the fields and watched them swoop down after clearing the trees and then back up on the other side in order to clear the trees.


----------



## Kute Kitten

I've seen that! You would think they would just stay at one height, not many.


----------



## Thewife

From what I understand, the timber Co allows the military to train on their land that surrounds us!
Apparently, with all the millions of dollars they spend on all of their cool equipment, they can't seem to figure out that THIS IS A FARM! THERE IS A HOUSE DOWN HERE!
I was kicked by the milk cow years ago, when a helicopter flew too low! I have been woke up many times to the house shaking!

When the boy was young, one of their helicopters needed to land in our field. I think we ended up with 3 in the field? We sat there with the boy, just so he could watch the "GI Joes" work, he thought is was soo cool!
Now, he don't even remember it!


----------



## Kute Kitten

Too low if the house is shaking!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> Too low if the house is shaking!


It has happened here too.


----------



## Kute Kitten

When?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> When?


Not recent enogh for you to remember. They used to circle the buildings too. 

It's real interesting to be out in the field and have the shadow of one of those big bombers come over you long before you hear them.


----------



## Kute Kitten

It would freak me out.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

That's too bad that the pilot didn't survive.  

We occasionally have some military air craft fly around here, usually Gryphon helicopters doing some low-flying practice in the fields, though one time I swore I saw a Hercules transport airplane fly over as well, a long time ago that was...as well as a couple water bombers on their way north to some fires up near Swan Hills and a bit further north... and I think Dad said there was a Chinook chopper that flew over the farm too.

Never had any fighter jets fly over, just jumbo jets thousands of feet above us flying the flight path that goes over the farm.

One time Dad got pictures of a tank going by on the road in front of the house...when I seen the pictures (still have them btw) I thought that was the coolest thing.


----------



## Kute Kitten

What are water bombers, WRB?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> What are water bombers, WRB?


They scoop up water to dump on the fires.


----------



## Thewife

I was running my hounds one night on the timber Co land and came across a bunch of military guys in their jeeps!
I think they were as shocked to see me, as I was to seem them!


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Water bombers are airplanes that suck water into their bellies and release the water onto the forest fires.  They also can carry fire retardent (the red stuff you see dropped from the aircraft's belly) to prevent further spread of forest fires.  







Edit: _I see your mom beat me to it, Kute Kitten_.


----------



## Imissmygirls

I grew up always looking at the sky. 
My Pop loved planes and was a charter member of the PA Flying Farmers Assoc.  ( yes there is a national assoc too.)  He never got to OshKosh WI to see the experimentals but he wanted to go.  He had many pilot friends and a private airstrip 1500 ft on the farm. One of the equipment sheds housed his small ragbagtaildraggin Piper Supercruiser and we occasionally were allowed to touch it.  Pop worked very long hours on the family farm and seldom got the opportunity to actually fly but he loved it dearly. In his old age he had Parkinsons and couldn't climb into the plane but a buddy of his flew it and would give my kids rides in it.  They all still love flying in the small planes.
Pilots are a tight group... just like farmers.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> Water bombers are airplanes that suck water into their bellies and release the water onto the forest fires.  They also can carry fire retardent (the red stuff you see dropped from the aircraft's belly) to prevent further spread of forest fires.
> 
> http://www.electronicaviation.com/images/uploads/Civil Aviation/32.jpg
> 
> Edit: _I see your mom beat me to it, Kute Kitten_.


Yeah, but, I didn't have a cool pic to go with it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> I grew up always looking at the sky.
> My Pop loved planes and was a charter member of the PA Flying Farmers Assoc.  ( yes there is a national assoc too.)  He never got to OshKosh WI to see the experimentals but he wanted to go.  He had many pilot friends and a private airstrip 1500 ft on the farm. One of the equipment sheds housed his small ragbagtaildraggin Piper Supercruiser and we occasionally were allowed to touch it.  Pop worked very long hours on the family farm and seldom got the opportunity to actually fly but he loved it dearly. In his old age he had Parkinsons and couldn't climb into the plane but a buddy of his flew it and would give my kids rides in it.  They all still love flying in the small planes.
> Pilots are a tight group... just like farmers.


My uncle has a friend with a small plane and when I was growing up they would be out flying and buzz the house once in a while. I do mean buzz. Not sure what the plane was but, it reminded my of a large bee sound.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

> I grew up always looking at the sky.
> My Pop loved planes and was a charter member of the PA Flying Farmers Assoc.  ( yes there is a national assoc too.)  He never got to OshKosh WI to see the experimentals but he wanted to go.  He had many pilot friends and a private airstrip 1500 ft on the farm. One of the equipment sheds housed his small ragbagtaildraggin Piper Supercruiser and we occasionally were allowed to touch it.  Pop worked very long hours on the family farm and seldom got the opportunity to actually fly but he loved it dearly. In his old age he had Parkinsons and couldn't climb into the plane but a buddy of his flew it and would give my kids rides in it.  They all still love flying in the small planes.
> Pilots are a tight group... just like farmers.


Yes they are...my dad had his private pilots liscence and loved to fly...though he didn't have enough time to do any flying because of the work demanded from the farm.  There are a couple neighbors around that have airplanes and fly around here.  A friend of my family that had passed away a few years ago to cancer had an old airplane, and one of his sons flies it everytime he gets.  I've been up in an airplane only once, just in a glider, and boy I'd do it again!  I think flying is in our blood...I know my DB loves to fly when he can as well.


----------



## WildRoseBeef

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Imissmygirls said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up always looking at the sky.
> My Pop loved planes and was a charter member of the PA Flying Farmers Assoc.  ( yes there is a national assoc too.)  He never got to OshKosh WI to see the experimentals but he wanted to go.  He had many pilot friends and a private airstrip 1500 ft on the farm. One of the equipment sheds housed his small ragbagtaildraggin Piper Supercruiser and we occasionally were allowed to touch it.  Pop worked very long hours on the family farm and seldom got the opportunity to actually fly but he loved it dearly. In his old age he had Parkinsons and couldn't climb into the plane but a buddy of his flew it and would give my kids rides in it.  They all still love flying in the small planes.
> Pilots are a tight group... just like farmers.
> 
> 
> 
> My uncle has a friend with a small plane and when I was growing up they would be out flying and buzz the house once in a while. I do mean buzz. Not sure what the plane was but, it reminded my of a large bee sound.
Click to expand...

The farm gets buzzed too occaisonally by one of my brothers' friends who flies who knows us well...same son I just talked about who's pa died of cancer who was best friends with my dad.  It's kinda neat to have him fly over, LOL sure surprises us too!  It would be really neat to be up in an airplane and see the farm from high up. I've yet to do that...


----------



## Thewife

Somebody goes up above the timber co. and does the air acrobatics.
I don't mind it when I watch it, but when all I can hear is the throttling up and the throttling down, it really ruins the peace of the valley!

The two things I want to be when I grow up!
An Alaskan bush pilot or an Oceanographer!
Heights bug me and I can't swim!
Guess I will just stay on the farm!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Somebody goes up above the timber co. and does the air acrobatics.
> I don't mind it when I watch it, but when all I can hear is the throttling up and the throttling down, it really ruins the peace of the valley!
> 
> The two things I want to be when I grow up!
> An Alaskan bush pilot or an Oceanographer!
> Heights bug me and I can't swim!
> Guess I will just stay on the farm!


Ooops! Those are rough! I'm not sure what I want to be when I growup. But, then again, who wants to grow up? All the responsibilities and having to act grownup. Doesn't sound like any fun to me.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Their crew arrived last night and did their footage/pics and interviews. They have replaced my pics with theirs so if you would like to read the story here is the link: http://www.weau.com/news/headlines/42694212.html


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Their crew arrived last night and did their footage/pics and interviews. They have replaced my pics with theirs so if you would like to read the story here is the link: http://www.weau.com/news/headlines/42694212.html


I guess it's just a sad day all around.
Hubby called me the other night, to tell me if I hear about a crash on 507, it's not him. I've always worried about him having to drive through Ft. Lewis, this is kinda why.

http://www.katu.com/news/local/42637582.html#idc-ctools


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their crew arrived last night and did their footage/pics and interviews. They have replaced my pics with theirs so if you would like to read the story here is the link: http://www.weau.com/news/headlines/42694212.html
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's just a sad day all around.
> Hubby called me the other night, to tell me if I hear about a crash on 507, it's not him. I've always worried about him having to drive through Ft. Lewis, this is kinda why.
> 
> http://www.katu.com/news/local/42637582.html#idc-ctools
Click to expand...

Yeah, there have been quite a few crashes on the interstate here lately too. Thankfully, it's not something we drive to often!


----------



## Thewife

When Hubby worked in Seattle, I wouldn't even watch the news unless I knew he was at work, or home!
I would only watch the morning news, when he got a job driving to Oregon every night.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Wow.

What else can I say.  0.0


----------



## Kute Kitten

He drives to Oregon every night?


----------



## Thewife

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> He drives to Oregon every night?


He did for awhile!
I think it only took about 6 hours, round trip.


----------



## Kute Kitten

6 hours? Still to long of a drive for me! Going to Iowa is to long for me! A trip to Iowa is over 2 hours from central Wisconsin.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

It's 3 1/2 to 4 hours to SIL and BIL's.


----------



## Kute Kitten

I said it was over 2 hours mom! Doesn't that still count?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> I said it was over 2 hours mom! Doesn't that still count?


I was just giving the actual time, monkey.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Kute Kitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said it was over 2 hours mom! Doesn't that still count?
> 
> 
> 
> I was just giving the actual time, monkey.
Click to expand...

Still, it counts.


----------

